# 3rd Cut Fertilizing Question



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I get it, many hit their fields (grass hay) with 30 lbs N or more or less after the first cut - going into a second cut.

Question is - have you found it useful to hit your fields after the 2nd cut with N to boost the yield for a 3rd cut or is it to late in the summer and the heat just burns everything up and the $$$ spent on fertilizer is just a waste?

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just finished topdressing with urea at 65# N-about 150# urea per acre hoping for the promised rain this pm. Lots of showers in the 5 day. My orchard grass looks great after second cutting and never missed a beat-growing well despite the heat. Hoping for third in mid-late August. On second I made more than double my fertilizer cost and controlled the weeds. So I think I came out ahead


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Getting that rain. And it’s no slouch shower. Grass should be bumpin in a couple of days


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks - I asked about 3rd cutting as we are so late in getting off our timothy. Some folks are already making a 2nd cut and I assumed going after a 3rd - and was curious (given the timing) if the fertilizing continued beyond the 2nd cutting - into the heat of July/August.

Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I think the closer you get to aug 1top dress date the more sense it makes. It’s the doldrums in July that’s the crap shoot. Aug 1-15 topdressing date plus 30 days to cut works1


----------

